# If I like Bartok’s Concerto for Orchestra and Schnittke’s Concerto No 1...



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

What other 20 or 21C pieces might I like?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2016)

What is it you particularly like about these two?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Lutoslawski wrote a Concerto for Orchestra, if that's the common thread.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

juliante said:


> What other 20 or 21C pieces might I like?


Although, I haven't heard this particular Schnittke piece, I have heard one or two of his works and if my extrapolation is correct, then this may interest you:


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

dogen said:


> What is it you particularly like about these two?


Not got musical knowledge... something about a clean sound that I find compelling, and a satisfying balance of tonality and dissonance. Succinctness.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2016)

juliante said:


> Not got musical knowledge... something about a clean sound that I find compelling, and a satisfying balance of tonality and dissonance. Succinctness.


OK; Lutoslawski and Penderecki sound good then. Succinctness suggests the chamber works of Kurtág.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Bohuslav Martinu's works could fit the bill. Someone in a review I once read called his Fifth Symphony a "Concerto for Orchestra".


----------

